# Aging Sawyer Paddle



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice find! This is a 70's era paddle, Ralph's name was on products in that time period.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for the reply! Can't imagine how much history this paddle has seen!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

That's super sweet!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, that’s one heck of a nice guide stick.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Got it for free when I bought an aluminium canoe from a lady for $50...She threw in two paddles and a few seats. The paddle looked old, just had no idea how old. Gonna put it on the wall...now I kinda want to start collecting old river gear..


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

Don't put it on a wall!!! If you're not gonna use it, I will gladly swap you a newer lighter paddle made of aluminum and space age polymers...


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Space age you say 🤔😂


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Put it on the wall _and_ use it.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

It is a sweet find snd using it Ralph would be proud to know it was still being used!!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Use it to push off a wall.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

jamesthomas said:


> Use it to push off a wall.


And like a shovel to bury your anchor


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I just purchased a heavy duty paddle from Sawyer. Took many months to deliver after order placed and very expensive.

If I had that paddle I would either use as is but would probably send it back to sawyer to get it refinished a bit. Then that paddle would probably last me till I quit canoe tripping.

That is a classic paddle that with a bit of clean up should be bomb proof.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

I love it and think it’s pretty cool. Used it once, but I’m too afraid of losing it. It’s a pretty neat piece of history. Plus I have a ton of other paddles. I’ll take her on the town run every now and then. But put her in a safe place the other trips.


----------



## Tippacanoe (16 d ago)

WestwaterCuban,
I am new to the forum, and this post IMMEDIATELY drew my attention while searching the forums. I have an exact match to that paddle in the size my wife uses, and have been looking for one for me. If ever feel the inclination to sell this one, I am interested. I could not figure out how to message you privately, hence the post here. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tippacanoe (16 d ago)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Forrest…did you call that paddle “she”? Oh my. Here we go again. I always knew you were crazy. Nice paddle, by the way. It must have come from the days before epoxy, yet there’s no browning in the resin. Very nice.


----------



## D Bollinger (4 d ago)

Tippacanoe said:


> WestwaterCuban,
> I am new to the forum, and this post IMMEDIATELY drew my attention while searching the forums. I have an exact match to that paddle in the size my wife uses, and have been looking for one for me. If ever feel the inclination to sell this one, I am interested. I could not figure out how to message you privately, hence the post here. Thanks for your time.


I have two that look like the above Sawyer paddle - same logo - purchased likely in the 70s. I paddled for 20 years in the mid-West and Canada - bottom looks a bit more dog-eared than his. Ended up using my Clements more than these. I have a 52" long 10" wide one and a 66" 8" wide one. Any Idea how much you might want to pay - before shipping. I'm in the Seattle area. Can send pictures. donbollinger at yahoo


----------



## Tippacanoe (16 d ago)

D. Bollinger,
Thanks very much for reaching out- I appreciate it! But I need a 60" paddle. Yours are just short enough & long enough to be too far outside the envelope for me. -Tippacanoe


----------

